# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Easton LaChappelle's Mind Controlled Prosthetic - GoFundMe Campaign Launched

## Brian_Krassenstein

Easton LaChappelle is already, at just 19, working on a project with NASA to develop robotic technology for missions in space. But it's his 3D printed robotic arm, which is capable of moving according to EEG waves read from a patient's mind, that's garnered a ton of attention. LaChappelle, as an outgrowth of his work with English 3D printing designer Chris Chappelle, is now seeking funds to further develop and refine the arm going forward. You can read the whole story and find a link to the GoFundMe campaign here: http://3dprint.com/38355/teen-3d-prints-prosthetic-arm/


Below is a photo of Easton LaChappelle with his prosthetic arms:

----------

